

Major Swiss Newspaper: Full Frontpage in Binary Code - chmars
http://www.scribd.com/doc/96389299

======
chmars
Neue Zürcher Zeitung (NZZ) is a major and very traditional Swiss newspaper.
Today, the newspaper celebrates its going fully digital – all content from the
printed edition is now available online too – with a frontpage printed
completely in binary code. IMHO a very clever idea!

------
chmars
BTW, I just did a check: The binary code makes sense, i.e., it's real content
(though abbreviated).

